# Bullnose



## Kickstand3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Can someone please post a few pics of a original paint bullnose. I bought this ride from another Cabe member anyways someone painted all over it . I knew that , I'm colorsanding around on it , im almost there . Mine is the bottom feeder model or nonspinger . Still a cool bike the tank came out fairly well for a old bike 
Thank you


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 29, 2017)

Or you could go on Google images and do a search. Probably find several pics.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Or you could go on Google images and do a search. Probably find several pics
> 
> 
> Vintage Paintworx said:
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2017)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 29, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 489173 Hope this helps. View attachment 489169View attachment 489170



Thanks for your help


----------

